# Snow?



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (13 Jan 2013)

It's started snowing here in Rossendale, is it snowing where you are yet?


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Jan 2013)

It was starting to try in Bolton about half an hour ago, but they were the tiniest most pitiful flakes you've ever seen, then I sneezed the snow got scared and it stopped, thank Christ.

Hope it fecks off and never comes back


----------



## Stu Smith (13 Jan 2013)

Its just started here in Blackburn...I to hope it fecks off..


----------



## Nearly there (13 Jan 2013)

Its snowing here and laying a bit I can only imagine what the roads will be like tomorrow after a night of minus temps


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Jan 2013)

Stu Smith said:


> Its just started here in Blackburn...I to hope it fecks off..


Uh oh! Might not belong before it comes over them thar hills and rolls down the A666 to get me


----------



## potsy (13 Jan 2013)

Meant to be getting some later if the BBC is to believed


----------



## Drago (13 Jan 2013)

Flakes in the air here at the mo.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (13 Jan 2013)

Oh dear, if its in Bolton and bburn than its a big snow cloud then and I'm in the middle....great!


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (13 Jan 2013)

No snow here in south London


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Jan 2013)

Lightly snowing now here


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jan 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> It's started snowing here in Rossendale, is it snowing where you are yet?


I'm nipping out to buy coffee, so I'll soon find out. It seems to be getting prematurely dark here so I suspect that we'll be getting it soon. (I'm about 15 miles SE of bromptonfb.)


----------



## Biker Joe (13 Jan 2013)

Nothing here in West Essex yet.
Expecting some snow tomorrow turning to rain later.
So, expecting widespread ice.
Nasty!


----------



## Matthew_T (13 Jan 2013)

We have had sleet here today. And I saw ice when I went out for a ride.

Thats pretty much it. No snow this year for most people I suspect.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (13 Jan 2013)

Ive just checked the next five day forecast on the bbc, I wish I hadn't - -8 deg cel predicted...brrbrr!


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Thats pretty much it. No snow this year for most people I suspect.


Damn it Matthew, don't tempt fate like that lad, we'll all be snowed it now by tomorrow


----------



## ACS (13 Jan 2013)

Trying hard in NE Fife. Ground is wet so its not accumulating.


----------



## coffeejo (13 Jan 2013)

We have warnings for snow but none forecast


----------



## Herzog (13 Jan 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> It's started snowing here in Rossendale, is it snowing where you are yet?


 
Yep, loads!


----------



## Easytigers (13 Jan 2013)

Nothing here yet but keeping my fingers crossed that it tips it down with snow here and my school won't open!!! Then I can try the mountain bike out on the white stuff!


----------



## addictfreak (13 Jan 2013)

We had an amber warning for snow and cold conditions along the North East Coast from today through to Tuesday. But I was out along the coast this morning and the Weather was superb. Glorious sunshine a little chilly but no sign of snow. Lets hope it stays that way.


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Jan 2013)

Herzog said:


> Yep, loads!


You can't play this game, it's cheating


----------



## roadrash (13 Jan 2013)

theres a few flakes falling in wigan ... nowt much ,, fingers crossed it doesnt come down heavy


----------



## Chescadence (13 Jan 2013)

Nothing down here yet (North Wales); pretty ominous looking skies, but y'know that's pretty standard here  

Temperatures appear to be dropping tomorrow with some precipitation; we shall have to see whether it's just some good old Welsh rain or a bit of the white stuff!

C


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Jan 2013)

roadrash said:


> there's a few flakes falling in Wigan


Bet you'd prefer pies falling rather than chocolate confectionery eh RR?


----------



## BrianEvesham (13 Jan 2013)

Waiting for it here in Evesham, just a matter of time.


----------



## GetAGrip (13 Jan 2013)

Nothing here in N Devon - warning for ice/snow tonight, but will have to wait an see


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jan 2013)

Yes - it started here about 10 minutes ago. Nothing too serious down in the town as yet.


----------



## potsy (13 Jan 2013)

Just back from a 5 mile test ride and can confirm it is sleeting, hurry up snow


----------



## Onthedrops (13 Jan 2013)

It's trying its hardest to snow here. Pathetic attempt at the moment. Just a very light dusting of very small flakes starting to show on the car roof.
It'll probably be a different story tomorrow at 6 when I'm going to work in the said car! Cycle commute on hold until the weather improves.


----------



## Hip Priest (13 Jan 2013)

addictfreak said:


> We had an amber warning for snow and cold conditions along the North East Coast from today through to Tuesday. But I was out along the coast this morning and the Weather was superb. Glorious sunshine a little chilly but no sign of snow. Lets hope it stays that way.


 
I cancelled my Saturday morning ride due to predictions of snow & ice in Northumberland, and arranged to play football instead. Regretted it as soon as I woke up and saw the roads were clear.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (13 Jan 2013)

It's pretty much white up here now, hasn't been 'proper' heavy snow, although it is getting thicker as time goes on.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Jan 2013)

What's snow, nothing here in the sunny south .....as yet


----------



## cyberknight (13 Jan 2013)

Nowt here yet.............
Did not do a club run as it was well below zero and the back roads we tend to use can be lethal, last time i went out in similar conditions 2 fell off and broke their rear mechs.Went for a quick 24 mile loop this afternoon and there was ice still in puddles but it was sunny .
Feck snow i have a choice of 23 mm slicks or 23 mm slicks !


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Jan 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> It's pretty much white up here now, hasn't been 'proper' heavy snow, although it is getting thicker as time goes on.


Ditto round here. It's been snowing constant for a while now, but not too heavily.

Enough to blanket dust the gardens, but the road is still clear, (for now at least).

Best set the alarm a bit earlier for tomorrow. We live in a cul-de-sac with quite a steep exit, and it doesn't take much of the white stuff to stop you getting out


----------



## Hicky (13 Jan 2013)

Started about the same time you started this thread here in Rochdale, just as the kids and I returned from a trip to Hollingworth Lake.
I hope it doesn't get bad, the missus is a career for the elderly and the past few years has had to do the route on foot!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (13 Jan 2013)

Hopefully it'll pass, the bbc reckons its on its way south....let them have it I say....


----------



## Plax (13 Jan 2013)

It's been trying to snow in Llanberis most of the day. It's only been light though and not been sticking. Should rain tomorrow. I can't be bothered with it


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Jan 2013)

Snowing lightly but steadily here and putting down a covering. I'm just a big kid really so I think it's fun.


----------



## MattHB (13 Jan 2013)

3am apparently here


----------



## summerdays (13 Jan 2013)

None here... even went outside and checked!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (13 Jan 2013)

The forecaster said there was a yellow snow alert.......I thought everybody knew not to eat yellow snow.....


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Jan 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> The forecaster said there was a yellow snow alert.......I thought everybody knew not to eat yellow snow.....


That's why there's an alert.


----------



## roadrash (13 Jan 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> Bet you'd prefer pies falling rather than chocolate confectionery eh RR?


 

as long as the crust isnt too hard ,,,, or i will have to wear a helmet (oops accidently turns the snow thread into a helmet thread)


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Jan 2013)

roadrash said:


> as long as the crust isn't too hard, or I will have to wear a helmet (oops accidentally turns the snow thread into a helmet thread)


----------



## BrianEvesham (13 Jan 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Waiting for it here in Evesham, just a matter of time.


 Just started Snowing here.


----------



## addictfreak (13 Jan 2013)

First few flakes appearing now.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (13 Jan 2013)

A light dusting on the garden on the other side of Bolton (Bradley Fold)


----------



## roadrash (13 Jan 2013)

i hope its not too bad cheshire way im picking spares up off sat nav says straighton tomorrow

anyway i like it when it snows ,,,,,its the only time my garden looks as good as next doors


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jan 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> Hopefully it'll pass, the bbc reckons its on its way south....let them have it I say....


Funnily enough, I told the woman grinding the coffee for me that there was snow out Burnley way and she suggested that you lot keep it!


----------



## totallyfixed (13 Jan 2013)

What we need in this country is proper snow, not the wet stuff that freezes overnight making for a nightmare on a bike come the morning. For just one month starting Christmas Eve I would like to see a metre of snow in a low humidity atmosphere, roads cleared easily and a magical countryside to ride through. At the end of that period the buds would be forming on all plants, the birds would sing. the sun........oh sorry, the alarm clock has just gone off, where was I? As I was saying the first big dump of wet white stuff [at least one centimetre says the news reader in a serious, sombre tone]] is due to arrive overnight and car accidents will double. the roads will run with salt infused water and our bottom brackets will be fecked before Spring.
It's a wonderful time of year.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Jan 2013)

Nay, just the usual rain drizzle here.


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Jan 2013)

Well it's stopped for now here. Everything looks like it's been dusted with icing sugar, so fingers crossed it stays that way and doesn't get any worse.


----------



## cyberknight (14 Jan 2013)

Good dusting when i got up and more forecast later .


----------



## summerdays (14 Jan 2013)

We have so little it isn't worth mentioning it....


----------



## lulubel (14 Jan 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> You can't play this game, it's cheating


 
Can I play?

There isn't any snow here


----------



## Paddygt (14 Jan 2013)

Woke up to about 1cm of snow, forecast is for another 10cm later in the afternoon. Best get my walking boots out :-)

Are you out in it today HLaB?


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Jan 2013)

About an inch on the ground overnight, but it seems to be melting.


----------



## Glow worm (14 Jan 2013)

Just over an inch here. Another couple more inches forecast for later. Picking up my studded tyres tomorrow so it could be good timing.


----------



## green1 (14 Jan 2013)

Looked out the window and decided to my car to work this morning, big mistake, halfway to work it started snowing, an hour later there's 3 inches lying and if it carries on like this I'll be going home at lunchtime. Should have taken the OH's car as it's got winter tyres and she can walk/get the bus in to work.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jan 2013)

I would be happy to never see snow ever again.
Hate the stuff.


----------



## coffeejo (14 Jan 2013)

Just rain.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Jan 2013)

The snow turned back to rain during the night so there's hardly anything left on the ground here now.


----------



## totallyfixed (14 Jan 2013)

Still below freezing here and 2cm of lying snow and more to come. Wondered how high it is where everyone lives, my house is 109m above sea level, use this http://www.mapmate.co.uk/userzone/p/locate/s/SH778836
to find out how high you are []. Great tool for checking your ride elevations too.


----------



## Hacienda71 (14 Jan 2013)

Snowy in Macclesfield. No hilly rides over to Buxton methinks....


----------



## beanzontoast (14 Jan 2013)

About an inch overnight and now snowing quite heavily in Derby.


----------



## PoliceMadAd (14 Jan 2013)

2-3 cm here in Derby so far since the early hours, joy for me, i have to do deliveries in it later, 1-10pm :/. Im torn between riding and driving to work, as all my route is bus route, DC and main road. Except my cul-de-sac lol

*Edit - Just seen Beanz post. He's right.


----------



## GetAGrip (14 Jan 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> Still below freezing here and 2cm of lying snow and more to come. Wondered how high it is where everyone lives, my house is 109m above sea level, use this http://www.mapmate.co.uk/userzone/p/locate/s/SH778836
> to find out how high you are []. Great tool for checking your ride elevations too.


26m and just rain, rain and a bit more rain


----------



## coffeejo (14 Jan 2013)

GetAGrip said:


> 26m and just rain, rain and a bit more rain


The same, but at 78m.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (14 Jan 2013)

Snowing lightly here in Camberwell and of course my office doesn't have any heating on as per. I'm wrapped up in a huge scarf, pashmina and typing in cashmere gloves and still freezing my bits off.


----------



## coffeejo (14 Jan 2013)

AnythingButVanilla said:


> Snowing lightly here in Camberwell and of course my office doesn't have any heating on as per. I'm wrapped up in a huge scarf, pashmina and typing in cashmere gloves and still freezing my bits off.


Maybe if you were wearing clothes and not just a scarf, pashmina and gloves, your bits would be warmer?


----------



## Paddygt (14 Jan 2013)

As predicted, the snow is falling again in sunny Peterborough, very light at the moment but the sky, as they say, is full of it!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (14 Jan 2013)

It's all melted away and we have a vaguely blue sky over the Velodrome in Manchester. It's damnably chilly out tho.


----------



## palinurus (14 Jan 2013)

Snowing steadily in Hemel Hempstead.

'cross bike parked outside with nice fat tyres.


----------



## Psycolist (14 Jan 2013)

Sunday - mid day there was a tiny flurry at the N. Essex coast, sort of stopped before it started, but had to assist my daughter with the electricity supply to her garden worshop. It meant crawling around in zero degree temps for about 4 hours, but got it sorted for her. Now today, monday, despite feeling about 120 years old, and not wanting to go out of the house, it looks and feels like snow is imminent. But y'never know, it might be too cold to snow  whatever that means


----------



## totallyfixed (14 Jan 2013)

It's been snowing here for about 4 hours now and still coming down, temp is +1C, view from the front door and the back garden. Refilled the bird feeder, they are going to need it.


----------



## lulubel (14 Jan 2013)

I saw some snow on my ride this morning. It was on the high mountains about 50km away.

Does that count?


----------



## 4F (14 Jan 2013)

Still nothing here


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Jan 2013)

The bloke in the chip shop just told me that he saw some snow at midnight which started to lay by about 1.30am. I was fast asleep by that point, but the next customer gave me a nudge and I picked up my chips & left.


----------



## GetAGrip (14 Jan 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> It's been snowing here for about 4 hours now and still coming down, temp is +1C, view from the front door and the back garden. Refilled the bird feeder, they are going to need it.


Those scenes of fresh falling snow are sooooo pretty! How much more are you likely to get?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (14 Jan 2013)

Nothing here, not even rain today. Actually not even that cold.
Went for a wee 10 mile ride to test drive a bike, could have done with a lighter jacket.


----------



## totallyfixed (14 Jan 2013)

GetAGrip said:


> Those scenes of fresh falling snow are sooooo pretty! How much more are you likely to get?


Well, temp has now dropped to freezing, it's stopped snowing for now but the forecast is for light snow showers on and off for the next 24 hours. Will try and get out on the bike sometime tomorrow and get some good pics of the surrounding area. Looks like East Anglia is going to be on the receiving end for the next few hours. I think height is going to play a role depending on where you live.


----------



## User16625 (14 Jan 2013)

Theres a bit of snow on ben nevis, scotland. Its ok where I am tho.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Jan 2013)

Snow this morning, more snow this afternoon, then bright sunshine from about 2.30 until sunset, now its raining!


----------



## nickyboy (14 Jan 2013)

Snowed a bit overnight in Glossop. Started raining about 8am, turned to snow about 9am and continued until about 12. But just a bit too mild for it to settle much. Suspect Snake Pass and Holme Moss somewhat different !
At 2pm I though bolux to it, got my gear on and went up a couple of hills on major, gritted roads. Very nice to get out although took the descents pretty steady on 23mm tyres


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (14 Jan 2013)

I went up to Haslingden this afternoon as although it had snowed, the roads were clear and the sun was out.











Unfortunatley on the way back it started snowing/raining again I was less than impressed. Coming down past the Peel tower I had both brakes on and not a lot was happening. Here I am after the ride wondering why I did that in the cold and wet!


----------



## totallyfixed (15 Jan 2013)

This was taken just above Oakham, the light had all but gone but the snow made it feel earlier than it was.


----------



## 4F (15 Jan 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> Looks like East Anglia is going to be on the receiving end for the next few hours. I think height is going to play a role depending on where you live.


 
5'7" in East Suffolk  Not much here yet


----------



## totallyfixed (15 Jan 2013)

4F said:


> 5'7" in East Suffolk  Not much here yet


But I'll bet your height and that of height above sea level where you live are about the same .


----------



## coffeejo (15 Jan 2013)

*sigh*

Still nothing.


----------



## totallyfixed (15 Jan 2013)

coffeejo said:


> Just rain.


Not for long after seeing the forecast for the end of the week, you may yet end up with more snow than we have . It's -4C here and dropping, might have to put the heating on .


----------



## Linford (15 Jan 2013)

We've had diddly squat in the Cotswolds, and what little settled, went in a few hours


----------



## summerdays (15 Jan 2013)

coffeejo said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Still nothing.


Maybe Friday??? Just when it will be a pain for me.


----------



## 7onagrifter (15 Jan 2013)

A lot of agreement at the moment regarding Atlantic fronts making headway North & Eastwards into Western UK areas through Friday which will run up against the cold continental feed and potential for moderate snowfall is a high risk.
I was very dubious a few days ago about the longevity and severity of this cold spell due to Low pressure and high energy around the Svaalbard/Barents sea/N scan area (+ve nao) and no transit of any form of Siberian air mass but the pattern (future model runs) now shows a huge swath of "Rex" or "Omega" style block thousands of miles across from E Greenland all the way East to Yakutia Siberian regions?
In Laymen`s terms: the Cold is here to stay, but when the media buzz fades away soon, despite Friday`s potential for the West, then a lot could be caught out with the renewed push from the East next week with the -10° Isotherm well across much of the UK so with further Atlantic activity trying to make headway Eastwards then yet further Snowfall (heavy) and Blizzards in areas are possible?
Remember those old winters of the late 70`s and early 80`s? maybe some can even recall 63? well by the looks of things as we speak a repeat of one of those setup`s is really valid?
So shovel on hand folks, particularly so for those of you in N Ire South Eastwards through to N Wales E Midlands Warwicks Bucks Surrey Sussex counties, dependant on the angle of approach the fronts move in on?
(I`m neither a cold or mild fan but have a huge interest in amateur meteorology)


----------



## Psycolist (16 Jan 2013)

N.Essex coast, sealevel, nothing except a proper hard frost (-4deg) as of 08.15hrs on wednesday


----------



## totallyfixed (16 Jan 2013)

The warmest it got today was -2.5C but the trees looked amazing so I decided to have a quick walk and take a few pictures, all these were taken within a few hundred metres of home. I think I had better get organised and put the rest in an album
Believe it or not this is a canal






Looking towards Burley House, obscured by the trees





A bit more of the canal





The hedge on either side of the road here is magnificent, about 10ft high and at least that wide, it is ancient, beautifully looked after and both a habitat and refuge for diverse wildlife.





Just had to get some winter shots of these Giant Hogweed very close to home, will put the rest in an album.





Current temp is -5.2C and the bottle of Gluhwein is calling my name, must resist, must resist.....oh sod it


----------



## coffeejo (16 Jan 2013)

summerdays said:


> Maybe Friday??? Just when it will be a pain for me.


Maybe it won't go any further north than Weston?


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jan 2013)

OP bromptonfb braved the cold conditions and the broken radius in his elbow to cycle over here yesterday for a coffee stop with me in Hebden Bridge. We went to the cafe in the smart new council buildings and Shaun impressed me with how easy it was to fold his Brompton and stash it in a zip-up bag to carry in with us!

I'm a bit scared of slipping on the ice and ending up back in hospital so I'm being very cautious when walking in these cold conditions. Pity, because I'd love to go for a walk 'on the tops' in the snow.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (16 Jan 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> The warmest it got today was -2.5C but the trees looked amazing so I decided to have a quick walk and take a few pictures, all these were taken within a few hundred metres of home. I think I had better get organised and put the rest in an album
> Believe it or not this is a canal
> 
> 
> ...




OT: what are the plants in the lst picture called? I've always seen them around, they look like huge weeds and seem to live locally on motorway verges.


----------



## HovR (16 Jan 2013)

Nothing here yet, although the BBC and Met Office are predicting it to snow all day Friday with a decent amount settling. I have a pair of cross tires which will just about fit on my road bike for the snow, although no inner tubes large enough.


----------



## summerdays (16 Jan 2013)

coffeejo said:


> Maybe it won't go any further north than Weston?


I've rearranged Friday (for snow and other reasons) ... so bring on the snow, I'm free to play


----------



## summerdays (16 Jan 2013)

HovR said:


> Nothing here yet, although the BBC and Met Office are predicting it to snow all day Friday with a decent amount settling. I have a pair of cross tires which will just about fit on my road bike for the snow, although no inner tubes large enough.


You have a day to sort it out.... (says she who still has not got around to putting on the studded tyres - that was meant to be on the list of things to do today)


----------



## coffeejo (16 Jan 2013)

summerdays said:


> You have a day to sort it out.... (says she who still has not got around to putting on the studded tyres - that was meant to be on the list of things to do today)


It'll go on Sunday.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (16 Jan 2013)

Doh!!! I hadn't noticed TF had labelled it.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Jan 2013)

It won't happen but the forecast for tomorrow morning has got a bit more interesting:


----------



## summerdays (16 Jan 2013)

coffeejo said:


> It won't happen but the forecast for tomorrow morning has got a bit more interesting:
> 
> View attachment 17587


Well just checked Thursday for here ... and it is all fluffy white cloud symbols and not a single flake shown.... whereas FRIDAY!!! ... orange warnings and even 2 flakes shown falling from the same cloud!!!


----------



## coffeejo (16 Jan 2013)

summerdays said:


> Well just checked Thursday for here ... and it is all fluffy white cloud symbols and not a single flake shown.... whereas FRIDAY!!! ... orange warnings and even 2 flakes shown falling from the same cloud!!!




Thursday looks like it's the advance guard, hitting the hills down here and sneaking up over the channel to south Wales, bypassing Bristol. Friday, however......................


----------



## HovR (16 Jan 2013)

summerdays said:


> You have a day to sort it out.... (says she who still has not got around to putting on the studded tyres - that was meant to be on the list of things to do today)


 
Looks like I'll have to shell out a tenner for tubes at Halfords then, rather than the £3 tubes from Wiggle that I normally buy! Either that or fix the broken spoke on the mountain bike (which has been on the to do list for over a week!)


----------



## totallyfixed (16 Jan 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> Doh!!! I hadn't noticed TF had labelled it.


Just to make you feel better, the Giant Hogweed is related to Cow Parsley which is more likely what you will see on the verges, the only difference with the GH is that it averages 10 ft tall and is quite spectacular. It is generally eradicated as a weed because of the very poisonous sap which can cause severe skin problems so it is unusual to see it anymore.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (17 Jan 2013)

Snowing here again and very windy probably drifts by morning.


----------



## totallyfixed (17 Jan 2013)

coffeejo said:


> It won't happen but the forecast for tomorrow morning has got a bit more interesting:
> 
> View attachment 17587


Photos or it didn't happen .


----------



## totallyfixed (18 Jan 2013)

C'mon Jo, you must have some white stuff by now!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Jan 2013)

It's coming down quite nicely in Salop.


----------



## cyberknight (18 Jan 2013)

coffeejo said:


> It won't happen but the forecast for tomorrow morning has got a bit more interesting:
> 
> ]


 
I know what you mean ...


----------



## coffeejo (18 Jan 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> Photos or it didn't happen .


It didn't happen!


totallyfixed said:


> C'mon Jo, you must have some white stuff by now!


----------



## Psycolist (18 Jan 2013)

Friday 16/1/13 18.00hrs. North Essex coast Not a flake in sight, but its ba%&"*d cold


----------



## totallyfixed (18 Jan 2013)

Still snowing lightly here, 8 hours of it now, bit of a respite tomorrow then possibly another hit on Sunday. Looks like camera time this weekend, will probably have to be by shanks pony though. Getting grumpy now because dr_pink is on the turbo.


----------



## scotbiker (18 Jan 2013)

Chucking it down here. Couple of inches worth lying on the ground. Fell on me arse tonight coming back from work. For some reason I thought going diagonally across a raised bit of pavement to take a shortcut would be a good idea, and promptly ate snow  No damage luckily.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Jan 2013)

scotbiker said:


> Chucking it down here. Couple of inches worth lying on the ground. Fell on me arse tonight coming back from work. For some reason I thought going diagonally across a raised bit of pavement to take a shortcut would be a good idea, and promptly ate snow  No damage luckily.


It's coming near us then! GWS, take care on the roads


----------



## coffeejo (18 Jan 2013)

scotbiker said:


> Chucking it down here. Couple of inches worth lying on the ground. *Fell on me arse* tonight coming back from work. For some reason I thought going diagonally across a raised bit of pavement to take a shortcut would be a good idea, and *promptly ate snow*  No damage luckily.


 
they obviously make 'em different in Perth...


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Jan 2013)

Snowing where I am ... marooned in Copenhagen due to flight cancellation tonight 
Drinking myself silly in the Hilton, next available flight 4pm tomorrow 
A long lie-in ssems to be the only bonus.

Still ... back to Russia next week ....
Cheers.


----------



## Linford (18 Jan 2013)

HovR said:


> Looks like I'll have to shell out a tenner for tubes at Halfords then, rather than the £3 tubes from Wiggle that I normally buy! Either that or fix the broken spoke on the mountain bike (which has been on the to do list for over a week!)


 
I've just been over the top of Leckampton hill in the 4x4 (on this road ). The drifts made it 'interesting' as I was the first car through there for a few hours, I thought I was actually going to get stuck as the snow drifts into bands across the road up to a couple of feet high. I saw a couple of cyclists up there at the link, but they were pushing, not riding as the drifting is just too deep....mad buggers  , it is flipping cold up there


----------



## scotbiker (18 Jan 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> It's coming near us then! GWS, take care on the roads


 
Certainly will Pat, thanks  . Monday should be interesting cycling as it's supposed to be snowing all weekend. Maybe I should invest in some studded tyres like your good self


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Jan 2013)

scotbiker said:


> Certainly will Pat, thanks  . Monday should be interesting cycling as it's supposed to be snowing all weekend. Maybe I should invest in some studded tyres like your good self


They are very effective on ice as well. Keep them on all winter, you can't go wrong in our climate.
Speed of course, is not an issue with me


----------



## HovR (18 Jan 2013)

Linford said:


> I've just been over the top of Leckampton hill in the 4x4 (on this road ). The drifts made it 'interesting' as I was the first car through there for a few hours, I thought I was actually going to get stuck as the snow drifts into bands across the road up to a couple of feet high. I saw a couple of cyclists up there at the link, but they were pushing, not riding as the drifting is just too deep....mad buggers  , it is flipping cold up there


 
Nothing quite that bad down in the city, maybe drifts up to about 8 inches in places but nothing too deep for a mountain bike! Might have a go at climbing up to Leckhampton Rd via Greenway tomorrow for a laugh as I doubt Sunday's club ride is going to happen with all this snow around!


----------



## Linford (18 Jan 2013)

HovR said:


> Nothing quite that bad down in the city, maybe drifts up to about 8 inches in places but nothing too deep for a mountain bike! Might have a go at climbing up to Leckhampton Rd via Greenway tomorrow for a laugh as I doubt Sunday's club ride is going to happen with all this snow around!


 
We actually went up Harp Hill, but I was warned off going towards the masts on cleeve hill by a bloke on a quad bike as he said it was drifting on the road to them up to 6ft deep.
I rode up Greenway lane on my mates new 350 Husqvarna enduro bike just before the NERC bill came into force (was road legal, and legal to ride it about 6 years ago). Was flipping lethal on something like that. My mate was amazed that I didn't drop it in the way back down as it was the 1st time back on an off road bike for about 10 years.
That lane is certainly a challenge. I've ridden down it on a regular cycle and a road motorbike about 30 years ago (what was I thinking )

Have fun up there tomorrow


----------



## Linford (18 Jan 2013)

Something else noteworthy, I say that we went the other way from the masts at the crossroads in the direction of Ham, Whittington, Andoversford, and then up to Seven springs in a big loop, but on that crossroads at the top of Harp Hill, we came across a transit connect van with a youngish driver and his mate. They were stuck behind a snow drift (couldn't go forward, couldn't go back, and were trying to dig it out with their bare hands. I always carry a recovery strap in the boot and offered to drag it free. I asked him why he had tried to get up there, and he said it was a moment of madness. I get the strap out and ask him to screw the towing eye into his front bumper.....no towing eye, and no idea if the van has one .......he opens the car up, the interior light comes on, and in the passenger seat is his girlfriend with a 3 moths old baby  (it is blizzard conditions up there as the wind speeds are high)

A couple of minutes later, and by chance a very large 4x4 tractor comes up the hill with 1/2 tractor tyre gadget on the linkage on the back of it for clearing the snow, cow muck etc, and says he has come up to check on his lambs in a field just off the Ham road 1/2 mile away .
We physically can't hook up to the transit with the towing eyes, but the tractor managed to clear enough snow from the road to get the transit away.

Taking a young baby up there is nuts, they could have been stuck up there all night


----------



## HovR (18 Jan 2013)

Linford said:


> A couple of minutes later, and by chance a very large 4x4 tractor comes up the hill with 1/2 tractor tyre gadget on the linkage on the back of it for clearing the snow, cow muck etc..


 
That was lucky. In conditions like these farmers get added to the list of emergency services!


----------



## Linford (18 Jan 2013)

It was a seriously big piece of kit. The back wheels were about 8ft in diameter


----------



## Bobtoo (19 Jan 2013)

A small amount of snow here in Fife. And some hail just after I took the picture 






http://www.flickr.com/photos/30854514@N08/8394093153/


----------



## Linford (19 Jan 2013)

I g


HovR said:


> That was lucky. In conditions like these farmers get added to the list of emergency services!



I got up to the junction of old bath rd and Leckhampton rd today before turning back for home after swapping for knobbly's

The sheets of ice in the ungritted roads are well iffy. I'd not want to ride them at all on the motorbike. 
Serious fingertip and toe pain from the cold, and I was the only one on 2 wheels with a few peds commenting on how nutty I was riding for in these conditions. Need ice spikes in the tyres


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Jan 2013)

I've ventured out to the Long Mynd to find some proper winter conditions (not on the bike though):




Up at High Park.





The drifts were about 3 feet deep in places before the plough came through.





You don't say?!





On the way back down. Wind sculptures.


----------



## dave r (20 Jan 2013)

Snowing in Coventry as I type, when my lad got back from work this morning he commented on how icy it was, I had a rest weekend last weekend and was looking forward to getting out today, thats not going to happen now, I'll have to wait till next weekend and hope its better.


----------



## Salad Dodger (20 Jan 2013)

Snowing pretty fast in North Kent as I type. Small "dandruff" type flakes but coming down heavily, and has been for about an hour. I live in a hilly location, and am not looking forward to venturing out today to see my Mum in hospital. I think we will go this morning (we usually visit during afternoons at the weekend) as the snow will only get worse as the day goes on.

Everybody take care out there......


----------



## Glow worm (20 Jan 2013)

Biggest snowfall of the year so far here ths morning (which is not saying much as we've only had a dusting up to now). About half an inch so far. Looking forward to a ride around the largely car free Lodes Way - out on the fen this afternoon to see how my new studded tyres bear up on the fresh snow.


----------



## totallyfixed (20 Jan 2013)

Little old Rutland is getting it again, I dug the car out yesterday, decided it was stupid to drive anywhere and now today it has been snowing for about 4 hours and it is getting increasingly heavy. We walked a couple of miles for some shopping and the sledges were out in force, if this wind keeps up there will be drifting later. No cycling possible though .


----------



## fossyant (20 Jan 2013)

Not much at all up here. We had to travel about 10 miles to get some decent snow for the kids to sledge yesterday.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (20 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> Not much at all up here. We had to travel about 10 miles to get some decent snow for the kids to sledge yesterday.


According to the BBC we're going to be getting it big style tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Jan 2013)

I've been up on the Long Mynd again today but @gavgav came with me this time. We had a walk up to the summit (Pole Bank) then headed down to the Horseshoe at The Bridges for a bite to eat.

It started snowing again here about 10am and by the time we came out of the pub after lunch was putting down a covering even on the roads that had been gritted.






While heading to Pole Bank this guy came past in shorts. It was about -5 and snowing horizontally up here.





Heading for the pub.





On the road to Pulverbatch after lunch. There is only so much that grit can do.


----------



## cyberknight (20 Jan 2013)

been snowing lightly all day today , we live on a bus route and even that is like a residential side road ATM, just spent over an hour clearing snow to the road although by the time i got to the top the bottom already had a dusting.I said to Mrs CK i think the local school will be closed tomorrow .


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (21 Jan 2013)

The BBC got the night time forecast right, it's six inch deep up here and still snowing!


----------



## Pennine-Paul (21 Jan 2013)

Yep,same here too
Be out on the fixie later tho


----------



## palinurus (21 Jan 2013)

Easy this morning, compacted, icy snow for about 800 m then pretty much all clear except a few bits of brown slush (which was only bad in a making the bike filthy sort of way).


----------



## totallyfixed (21 Jan 2013)

It seems a long time since we saw any green grass and this morning saw the deepest snow yet, in fact it was still lightly snowing, 21 hours after it started! I stupidly decided it would be a good idea to go out on the fixed, I'll post that up on "your ride today".
My chair looks as though it was singled out for special attention





Until I saw the bird feeders and plant pots, even my garden fork handle managed some





My car is buried again but after seeing the standard of driving in snow, it can stay buried .


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jan 2013)

There is lots of snow here too this afternoon, but at least it is slightly damp rather than frozen and icy, so it is currently safe to walk on the cobbled streets round me which are terrible if we get these conditions followed by a couple of days below freezing point.

I strolled round to the shops and a cafe, just to get me out of the house for an hour or two. The A646 through the valley seems remarkably quiet. I was able to cross it several times without having to use a pedestrian crossing or wait for traffic lights to go red. That's pretty rare on a weekday afternoon when the schools are open.


----------



## totallyfixed (21 Jan 2013)

ColinJ said:


> There is lots of snow here too this afternoon, but at least it is slightly damp rather than frozen and icy, so it is currently safe to walk on the cobbled streets round me which are terrible if we get these conditions followed by a couple of days below freezing point.
> 
> I strolled round to the shops and a cafe, just to get me out of the house for an hour or two. The A646 through the valley seems remarkably quiet. I was able to cross it several times without having to use a pedestrian crossing or wait for traffic lights to go red. That's pretty rare on a weekday afternoon when the schools are open.


Ah yes, those cobbles over the bridge, I think dr_pink remembers those.


----------



## thom (22 Jan 2013)

Snow, while perhaps presenting issues for cycling, it does facilitate other activities.
Like Snow Swimming !


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jan 2013)

Snow! We has it again.


----------



## HovR (22 Jan 2013)

coffeejo said:


> Snow! We has it again.


 
Yup - Same here. All the snow had pretty much melted so I got to enjoy a day back on the road bike! It started snowing again about 6pm when I was walking the dog and now all the roads are covered, so looks like I'll be commuting on the mountain bike tomorrow!


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jan 2013)

We had enough of a thaw (and about 10 hours of rain) to fill the river in the village again. The forecast says it'll keep snowing tonight and tomorrow so as picturesque as it is at the moment (or will be, once the sun comes up), it won't be pretty round here once this lot melts.


----------



## coffeejo (23 Jan 2013)

Roads were gritted and clear of both the white stuff _and_ cars when I cycled into town earlier. 

The dog was impressed with how things looked when I walked her before heading out.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Jan 2013)

Fecking snowing here again...


----------



## potsy (25 Jan 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> Fecking snowing here again...


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Jan 2013)

Fer fooksake...it's 6 inch deep now and getting thicker.....no Brompton riding tonight!


----------



## smokeysmoo (25 Jan 2013)

It's been a virtual blizzard here since mid afternoon today 

Took me 1 hour 15 minutes to drive home from work, all 3 miles of it 

Bolton council need poking in the eye with a big, sharp, pooy stick


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Jan 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> It's been a virtual blizzard here since mid afternoon today
> 
> Took me 1 hour 15 minutes to drive home from work, all 3 miles of it
> 
> Bolton council need poking in the eye with a big, sharp, pooy stick


I thought you were hardcore cyclist.....CAR?...


----------



## smokeysmoo (25 Jan 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> I thought you were hardcore cyclist.....CAR?...


Me? Nah your mixing me up with someone else


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Jan 2013)




----------



## ColinJ (25 Jan 2013)

You've got me curious ... I went out to the shops this afternoon and it was cold then, but clear. I'll go and put the kettle on and poke my head out of the back door to see what's going on now.


----------



## smokeysmoo (25 Jan 2013)

The snow on our back step is 9cm deep now, there was none at dinnertime today!!!


----------



## fossyant (25 Jan 2013)

Just started to snow here now. Been a mix of ice and sleet, now got big flakes.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (25 Jan 2013)

25cm and counting.....but it's not all about a bike.


----------



## potsy (25 Jan 2013)

More falling here now


----------



## philinmerthyr (25 Jan 2013)

It's melting in the South Wales valleys. The pads may be rideable tomorrow


----------



## phil_hg_uk (25 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> More falling here now


----------



## dave r (25 Jan 2013)

So far the snow they forcast hasn't arrived, we've had a few flurries and thats it.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (25 Jan 2013)

dave r said:


> So far the snow they forcast hasn't arrived, we've had a few flurries and thats it.


 
Looks like we got it here


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Jan 2013)

2 minutes ago....


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Jan 2013)

Rotated....sorry....


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (26 Jan 2013)

I made a timelapse of the snow falling - the tripod fell over twice so that's why there's 3 different angles 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhZpHcRuq_c


----------



## cyberknight (26 Jan 2013)

Bucket load of snow in the night but its melting rapidly thank feck , all i have to deal with is floods now


----------



## smokeysmoo (26 Jan 2013)

16cm on the shed roof this morning


----------



## summerdays (26 Jan 2013)

The rain here has washed away quite a lot of it.


----------



## trio25 (26 Jan 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> It's been a virtual blizzard here since mid afternoon today
> 
> Took me 1 hour 15 minutes to drive home from work, all 3 miles of it
> 
> Bolton council need poking in the eye with a big, sharp, pooy stick


Took me an hour and half to cycle 18miles home last night to Bolton, no problems!


----------



## smokeysmoo (26 Jan 2013)

I told you we'd had a bit of snow here didn't I? 






ALBUM


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jan 2013)

The only snow that's still visible here is up on the hills:


----------



## Pat "5mph" (26 Jan 2013)

jazloc said:


> I made a timelapse of the snow falling - the tripod fell over twice so that's why there's 3 different angles


Can't see the video, says you removed it.
When did you get snow, we never had any here since November, just a few sleet showers.


----------



## billy1561 (26 Jan 2013)

The weight of snow brought my trellis down! That's another job to add to the list lol.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (26 Jan 2013)

billy1561 said:


> The weight of snow brought my trellis down! That's another job to add to the list lol.


Oh dear, I was surprised how heavy the snow was as well. I had to go around removing the snow from my poor plants.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (3 Feb 2013)

Ferkin forecast from tomorrow night up here.....I really really hope the BBC has the forecast wrong.


----------



## snorri (3 Feb 2013)

There was a good fall last week, but only on the hills, there has been none at sea level this year.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (4 Feb 2013)

White and drifting quite bad up here now...


----------



## Linford (4 Feb 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> White and drifting quite bad up here now...


where are you ?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (4 Feb 2013)

Rossendale


----------



## Linford (4 Feb 2013)

Wow, I thought you were much further north


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (5 Feb 2013)

Stopped and seems to be melting..yaaaay..


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (5 Feb 2013)

Seriously, I give up....it's started snowing heavy again!


----------



## musa (5 Feb 2013)

The wind is pretty bad. Worse I've seen for ages


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (5 Feb 2013)

Yeah, same here. I hope it melts or it'll be drifting really bad. Just waiting for the mrs to come home from work so I can goto sleep. She's got winter tyres on and should be ok, but drifts, well that's another thing.


----------



## jim55 (5 Feb 2013)

its pretty bad here in glasgow right now ,been snowing on and off most of the evening


----------



## Kies (5 Feb 2013)

Warrington has 4' of the white stuff this morning


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (5 Feb 2013)

Woke up to find it not too bad, took number 2 child to placement....by the time I got back we had 4" of the stuff and a full white out. Cars sliding all over the place, really catching people out this weird weather.


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Feb 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> weird weather.


 
Snow

In February

In Rossendale

Who'd have thought it


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (5 Feb 2013)

MossCommuter said:


> Snow
> 
> In February
> 
> ...


.....not the snow pe se....the on off and melting cycle to full blown blizzard. Lived on top of this hill for nearly eight years....this is the weirdest winter yet.


----------



## Sara_H (5 Feb 2013)

Plenty snow in Sunny Sheffield this morning.


----------



## fossyant (5 Feb 2013)

Same here - snowed last night, melted, then got loads at 7:15am - maybe an inch on the grass. Main roads down to tracks as I flew past everyone on my studs !


----------



## fossyant (5 Feb 2013)

Round 2 is now coming down - heavy and sticking 

Bring it on !


----------



## Globalti (5 Feb 2013)

Damn! I came to work in street shoes and forgot to bring coat, hat, gloves and boots and now it's settling down here on the Manchester plain; I've got a 500 ft hill to get over on the way back over to my gaff. Better take a pee bottle in the car.

I also came in my own (company) car, which has summer tyres when Mrs Gti's car (our own) has winter tyres.


----------



## fossyant (5 Feb 2013)

Boo, still snowing but not as heavy ! Gone slushy and wet.


----------



## fossyant (5 Feb 2013)

Rain now


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Feb 2013)

Kies said:


> Warrington has 4' of the white stuff this morning


10miles down the road we had nothing in the way of snow this morning. Same can't be said for the afternoon though!

(also assuming that is a typo 4' = 4 foot, 4" = 4 inches)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Feb 2013)

fossyant said:


> Round 2 is now coming down - heavy and sticking
> 
> Bring it on !


can we wait til my OH gets home on his road bike please?


----------



## billy1561 (5 Feb 2013)

Kies said:


> Warrington has 4' of the white stuff this morning


I was caught in that commuting, terrific 'fun'


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Feb 2013)

Snow storms last night and this morning here, all gone now, quite mild actually.
Was off the last 3 days, lucky me


----------



## totallyfixed (11 Feb 2013)

Snowed all night, office shut and bike in bed, sigh.


----------



## MissTillyFlop (11 Feb 2013)

It is lightly snowing here and the birdies are singing. It's lovely.


----------



## 7onagrifter (11 Feb 2013)

Winters last throws of the dice? Obviously theirs other cold spells to come but the Sun`s getting higher n stronger so we are through the worst potential stretch therefore bring on dry days with 10C+ temps 
Feeling cold early to midweek but Atlantic Zonal influence highly probable of moving eastwards over the UK toward weeks end?
Late Winter early spring long range forecast looks mixed but will try update soon,,,,


----------



## numbnuts (11 Feb 2013)

sleet at the start of my ride half an hour later snow, but it was all right white


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Feb 2013)

Snowed heavily last night in Tescocestershire, 5/6 inches of it here, and it has started snowin lightly again just now. All a bit of a feckin nance really, I hate snow me.


----------



## mattobrien (11 Feb 2013)

Yes


----------



## snorri (11 Feb 2013)

It's not been a hard winter to bear..........so far


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (11 Feb 2013)

MissTillyFlop said:


> It is lightly snowing here and the birdies are singing. It's lovely.


Weird isn't it, the birds singing so early in the year?

I've done a few night rides recently and was amazed to hear birds singing at full voice, really nice, but unexpected.

Snowed here last night but not too bad, most of its gone now.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Feb 2013)

snorri said:


> It's not been a hard winter to bear..........so far


I was sooooo lucky: all snow/wind storms happened in my days off. Got peltered just the once by hail.
Cannae complain


----------



## Sara_H (11 Feb 2013)

Friz fraz froz in Sunny Sheffield. Got a good 3 inches up my end. I uspect its all gone in the lower parts though.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Feb 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> Weird isn't it, the birds singing so early in the year? I've done a few night rides recently and was amazed to hear birds singing at full voice, really nice, but unexpected.


I thought I was hearing things 
Since last month I've heard birds singing on late night commutes.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Feb 2013)

From today's ride:





This was on the Cardington to Leebotwood road near Church Stretton. There is no snow at home, about 10 miles away.


----------



## BrianEvesham (11 Feb 2013)

To much snow for me to ride out today. Been snowing nearly all day here.


----------



## coffeejo (11 Feb 2013)

Cold but not even the _hint_ of a snow flake here.  Lots of snowdrops though.


----------



## jim55 (11 Feb 2013)

no ride for me tdy ,waited in cos i arranged for a buyer to come and get the brooks i was selling ,sold a singlespeed bike i had on gumtree as well picked up a parcel from the p.o that i forgot about ,and then went to get my new garmin edge 200 ,spent the last wee while getting it set up ,quite a busy day but no bike so far ,maybe go a wee tootle later to see how it works in practice


----------



## summerdays (11 Feb 2013)

coffeejo said:


> Cold but not even the _hint_ of a snow flake here.  Lots of snowdrops though.


I agree - though it was cold!!!


----------

